

Delivery Hero Eats Up Turkey’s Yemeksepeti for a Record $589M - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/04/delivery-hero-turkey/

======
GFischer
They're being really active and aggresive, they bought Uruguay's PedidosYa
recently, as well as many other services in Latin America

[http://www.deliveryhero.com/delivery-hero-conquers-latin-
ame...](http://www.deliveryhero.com/delivery-hero-conquers-latin-america/)

[http://www.deliveryhero.com/delivery-hero-and-foodpanda-
clos...](http://www.deliveryhero.com/delivery-hero-and-foodpanda-close-
multiple-acquisition-deals/)

